# Coders Needed



## kevans06 (Jan 18, 2016)

To Whom It May Concern (York, PA AAPC Chapter): My name is Vibha Ramesh and I am a recruiter with Medical North America. I am currently hiring Medical Coders for different Air Force Bases (AFB) around the country and I was hoping you might be able to help me get the word out. I am looking for OUTPATIENT medical coders to work at Eglin AFB (outside of Destin, FL) and Nellis AFB (in Las Vegas, NV). Both of these are full-time, on-site positions at the base. The position offers the following: Great Pay, 2 Weeks Paid Time Off, 10 Paid Federal Holidays, and Full Benefits. Relocation assistance is also available for those having to move. Hours are Mondays to Friday, 7:30am to 4:30pm In addition to the above opportunity, we also offer various coding opportunities (short-term) at select locations around the U.S. Anyone who would like more information regarding this opportunity can email a resume to vramesh@sterlingmedcorp.com. Many thanks, Vibha Ramesh Recruiter Medical North America JV Cincinnati, OH 45219 Phone: (513) 984-1800 Ext 206


----------



## Dr Shiv (Jan 23, 2016)

*Remote medical coding*

Hi I am interested for this position and also have experience as remote coder 
having 5 year experience ,please revert me on drshivpratap23@gmil.com 
also catch me on same hangout , else phone number is 9212544427
please find something for me Thanks a lot for your assistance if find any kind of 
coding job ,contract, subcontract short term job whichever is available.
thanks 
Dr Shiv pratap Singh



kevans06 said:


> To Whom It May Concern (York, PA AAPC Chapter): My name is Vibha Ramesh and I am a recruiter with Medical North America. I am currently hiring Medical Coders for different Air Force Bases (AFB) around the country and I was hoping you might be able to help me get the word out. I am looking for OUTPATIENT medical coders to work at Eglin AFB (outside of Destin, FL) and Nellis AFB (in Las Vegas, NV). Both of these are full-time, on-site positions at the base. The position offers the following: Great Pay, 2 Weeks Paid Time Off, 10 Paid Federal Holidays, and Full Benefits. Relocation assistance is also available for those having to move. Hours are Mondays to Friday, 7:30am to 4:30pm In addition to the above opportunity, we also offer various coding opportunities (short-term) at select locations around the U.S. Anyone who would like more information regarding this opportunity can email a resume to vramesh@sterlingmedcorp.com. Many thanks, Vibha Ramesh Recruiter Medical North America JV Cincinnati, OH 45219 Phone: (513) 984-1800 Ext 206


----------



## sgirouard (Jan 23, 2016)

*coder*

Hello
Iam interested in the outpatient coder position you have near Destin Florida. I have over 10 years experience in coding and billing and have had my CPC since 2009. If you still have postitions open please contact me at sjgir@hotmail.com. I can send you my resume upon request. 
Thank you
Sharon Girouard


----------



## devikamohan (Jan 26, 2016)

*coding*



kevans06 said:


> To Whom It May Concern (York, PA AAPC Chapter): My name is Vibha Ramesh and I am a recruiter with Medical North America. I am currently hiring Medical Coders for different Air Force Bases (AFB) around the country and I was hoping you might be able to help me get the word out. I am looking for OUTPATIENT medical coders to work at Eglin AFB (outside of Destin, FL) and Nellis AFB (in Las Vegas, NV). Both of these are full-time, on-site positions at the base. The position offers the following: Great Pay, 2 Weeks Paid Time Off, 10 Paid Federal Holidays, and Full Benefits. Relocation assistance is also available for those having to move. Hours are Mondays to Friday, 7:30am to 4:30pm In addition to the above opportunity, we also offer various coding opportunities (short-term) at select locations around the U.S. Anyone who would like more information regarding this opportunity can email a resume to vramesh@sterlingmedcorp.com. Many thanks, Vibha Ramesh Recruiter Medical North America JV Cincinnati, OH 45219 Phone: (513) 984-1800 Ext 206



i am interested.currently working in uae .


----------

